# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دانلود کنید : آموزش نحوه استفاده از ReportViewer

## ezamnejad

با سلام
در این فایل اموزشی قسمتهای مختلف ReportViewer که شامل :
اتصال به دیتابیس و نمایش اطلاعاتگروه بندی اطلاعاتارسال پارامتر به گزارشو نمایش تصاویر
شرح داده شده است

----------


## aahn77

با تشکر از مقاله مفیدتون
لطفا نحوه نمایش تصاویر پایگاه داده و همچنین تصاویر ذخیره شده به صورت کدهای html رو در ReportViewer توضیح بدین
من با استفاده از vs2008  یک وب سایت طراحی کردم که در بخش گزارشگیری آن  تصاویری که آدرس آنها در پایگاه داده ذخیره شده (در ستونی از نوع nvarchar)و همچنین تصاویر html نمایش داده نمیشود

----------


## akhavan_a

سلام
من یه مشکلی توی پاس کردن مقدار یه فیلد از یک صفحه ی دیگه به report دارم. فرض کنید من یه گزارش ساختم (فایلی با پسوند rdlc)  یه یوزر کنترل هم دارم که Reportviwer داره که از اون فایل rdlc فید می شه. 
حالا توی این یوزر کنترلم به رادیو باتن دارم که می خوام بر اساس اینکه کاربر کدوم رو انتخاب می کنه مقداری رو به گزارشم اضافه کنم؟؟ 
برای این کار توی گرارشم (rdlc) یه پارامتر اضافه کردم اما مقداری که میخوام بهش بدم توی session گذاشتم که در حین اجرا بهم خطا می ده؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## akhavan_a

مشکل در این قسمت بود که من از طریق خود فایل report می خواستم پارامتر را مقدار دهی کنم. در صورتیکه این کار را از طریق یوزرکنترلم کردم و به راحتی توانستم هر مقداری را در کد برنامه به گزارشم پاس دهم:) اگر کسی مشکلی داشت من می توانم راهنمایی کنم!!!

----------


## satanichell

سلام دوستان
انشالله موفق و پیروز باشید

دوستان کسی میتونه کمک من کنه؟
من برنامه ای تحت ویندوز نوشتم و اونو اتصال دادم به پایگاه داده mysql و من پایگاه local ندارم
یعنی همه اطلاعات من از سرور خونده میشه و نمایش میده

حالا سوال من؟
موقع گزارش گیری با Report view چطوری میتونم از پایگاه mysql یه report بگیرم و نمایش بدم؟

اگر کسی هستم که متونه جوابمو بده لطفا کمک کنه چون بسیار لازم دارم
درضمن تاریخ تایپیک هم دیدم

----------


## cisco ++

> مشکل در این قسمت بود که من از طریق خود فایل report می خواستم پارامتر را مقدار دهی کنم. در صورتیکه این کار را از طریق یوزرکنترلم کردم و به راحتی توانستم هر مقداری را در کد برنامه به گزارشم پاس دهم:) اگر کسی مشکلی داشت من می توانم راهنمایی کنم!!!


خدا رو شکر که مشکلتون حل شده !
حالا من از شما سوال دارم راجع به همین کریستال و فرستادن مقدار 1 رکورد خاص بهش !
ببینید :
من برای چاپ قبض آخریم مراجعه کننده که اطلاعاتش رو میفرستم به دیتا بیس،چه کاری باید انجام بدم؟یعنی اطلاعات فقط آخرین سطر جدول رو که الان ثبت کردم میخوام در گزارش به شکل یک قبض چاپ کنم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید: این هم ایمیل بنده silverbik@yahoo.com

----------


## علی فتحی

شاید
*Reportviewer یکی از بی مشکلترین و ساده ترین روش گزارش گیری برای مبتدیان باشه لطفا" یک تاپیک مخصوص برای اموزش بگذارید
*

----------


## darker

سلام

می خواستم بدونم چجوری می تونم رنگ بکگراند یک Rectangle در ریپورت رو در هنگام اجرای برنامه تغییر بدم
یعنی چجوری می تونم به خصوصیات یک آبجکت توی ریپورت دست پیدا کنم (در هنگام اجرای برنامه)
یا اینکه می تونم توی فایل ریپورت از شرط ها استفاده کنم ؟!

----------


## ehsan5749

سلام
من برنامه ساده ای دارم که با وارد کردن عددی در یک TextBox محاسباتی در چندین TextBox دیگه انجام شده و نمایش داده می شود.
فعلا از CaptureScreen و PrintDialog برای عکس گرفتن از Form و سپس چاپ آن استفاده می کنم.

میتونم بجاش از ReportViewer یا crystal reports استفاده کنم؟ یعنی چند تا TextBox محاسبه شده را با چیدمانی خاص و کمی توضیح چاپ کنه؟ چون هرچی سرچ کردم صحبت از دیتابیس و ... است ، در حالی که برنامه من اصلا دیتابیس ندارد.
نحوه اتصال آن چگونه است؟
نمونه ساده ای وجود دارد که دانلود کنم و ببینم چطور کار می کنه؟

----------

